# Retrofit



## sps freak (10 April 2008)

Sind Sie an Retrofit interessiert? Wir stellen Ihnen heute unseren ersten kostenfreien *Infobrief* zum Thema Retrofit vor. Wir beabsichtigen künftig weitere interessante Beiträge zur Automatisierungstechnik mit unseren Infobriefen zu veröffentlichen.

*Retrofit.*

"Mit Abkündigung der Produktlinien Modicon A120/Compact und A250 durch Schneider Electric 
stellt sich berechtigterweise z. B. beim Betreiber von den mit diesen Produkten aufgebauten Fernwirkanlagen die Frage nach möglichen bezahlbaren Perspektiven für die Zukunft. Zweifellos ließe sich die angesprochene Problematik durch die Investition einer Komplett-Neuanlage lösen. Wegen des damit verbundenen enormen finanziellen Aufwands führt diese Art der Migration nur selten zum Erfolg.

Die kostengünstigere Alternative heißt *Retrofit*. Am Beispiel der auf Basis der Modicon A120/Compact und A250 erstellten Geadat Anlagen wird eine Ablösestrategie vorgestellt, die (auch) in mehreren Schritten möglich ist. Ziel dabei ist:

Der Kunde enthält die Zuverlässigkeit einer Neuanlage, jedoch zu einem deutlich geringeren Preis!"

Neugierig? Hier erhalten Sie weitere kostenfreie Informationen.

Auf unserer Homepage haben wir jetzt auch Rezensionen von namhaften Professoren und Fachleuten aus der Industrie zu unserem Buch „*SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0*“ für Sie bereitgestellt.

Weitere Rezensionen und Presseberichte finden Sie hier.

Alle weiteren Informationen über das Buch "SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0" sowie eine Leseprobe mit Inhaltsverzeichnis finden Sie auf unserer überarbeiteten Homepage www.ibp-automation.de.

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir Ihr Interesse mit diesen Beiträgen geweckt haben und stehen Ihnen gern für weitere Fragen zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

IBP Ingenieurbüro Petry

Mail: info@ibp-automation.de
www.ibp-automation.de


----------

